# Making nice with the vacuum cleaner



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions to get Moxie to stop trying to kill the vacuum cleaner. We have tried putting treats on it, he takes the treats, but still tries to attack it when I want to move it / use it, and he gets very aggressive, teeth and all.
I need to clean my house:frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL, same problem here. Murphy just looks at it but Scooter would like to kill it. He barks like a madman and chases it but doesn't try to bite it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Debra, I thought from your title that you were going to post the answer! :suspicious:

Tucker is suspicious of the vacuum, but doesn't bother it much. However, the lawn mower is another story!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debra~ Tori used to be like that w/our vacuum. I don't know what changed, but she hasn't attacked it in quiet some time. Sorry, wish I knew what caused her to stop so I could help you w/Moxie.

Sheri~ The lawnmower isn't our problem outside, it's the weed eater Tori has "issues" with. We have to make sure she's inside before we even get it out. If she sees it, she begins her crazy barking and RLH. Strange little things, aren't they?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL...Jasper runs and hides!

Well you named her Moxie! I guess she has a lot of it. Sorry couldn't resist. Have you tried just leaving it out. not on. but out for a day or two so she can sniff it and get used to it?

The only other thing I could think of is try to make the vacuum cleaner the "alpha dog" that she has to respect. this is not under positive training techniques... but maybe just keep going...in other words let the vacuum attack back. just bump her a tiny bit (or not even) with it to make her back off.

The other thing that might work is the Pet Agree that has worked so well on this forum for Barking. It is an ultrasonic sound that you couple with a command and helps them learn the command really quick. We used it with Jasper and Cars... Pushed the Pet Agree and said "leave it" now all we have to do is say "leave it." It really freaked out Cash, but he learned "leave it" about the grill drippings in one time. But we don't use it with him anymore.

http://petagreetrainer.com/

I think if you search you can find it for less.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sami likes to attack the vacuum cleaner, too! She doesn't show her teeth, though. We don't have any carpet in our house so when I vacuum, it is usually the angled nozzle and she digs her feet at it and tries to get it. I haven't tried to stop her because I think she is just playing, so I'll play with her for a few minutes with it, then she gets tired of it and gives up.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

My havanese doesn't care about the vacuum cleaner but my toy poodle attacks it whenever it comes out of the closet. I mostly solved this by getting one of the robot vacuums. She totally ignores it so I assume that she thinks the vacuum is attacking me. She also goes crazy over feather dusters and brooms. We have tried all kinds of things to solve this but she is six years old now and I don't think she is gong to change.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 3 vacs; Hand Vac, Battery/cordless floor Vac, Big plug in Vac.

Whenever Dexter starts barking at the Vac, I turn it off and just stand there motionless until he loses interest......then start the Vac again, and repeat the process. 

Dexter looks at the Vac as if to say, "What is that, making all that noise?" 

I am probably training Dexter that whenever he barks the Vac shuts up. I also keep telling Dexter "it is ok" while the Vac is operating. Dexter's barking is cutting back.

I guess if I had the Vac out everyday and using it, Dexter would probably get use to it faster. 

Dexter still hates the Vacs


----------



## mtlhdr (Aug 11, 2009)

I've found the "god can" to be quite effective. Put 5 or 6 pennies in an aluminum can and tape up the hole with shipping or duct tape. It works pretty well for a lot of unwanted behaviors such as barking, chewing, digging etc. You can shake it or toss it. Usually now all I have to do is pick it up...We cured the vacuum problem, as entertaining as it was, pretty quickly.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

moxie said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions to get Moxie to stop trying to kill the vacuum cleaner. We have tried putting treats on it, he takes the treats, but still tries to attack it when I want to move it / use it, and he gets very aggressive, teeth and all.
> I need to clean my house:frusty:


ound:ound:ound:I'm sorry, it's just so funny.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I crate Kipling during vacuum time and then I run like crazy so it's not taking too long. He barks while it's running and stops the minute the vacuum stops. He definitely resents it!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd tried to kill the Vac for a few months but after a couple weeks of my shushing him and making hom back away from it he gave up..now he sits on top of the sofa and watches


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for the advice. I will try all of it, but I ESPECIALLY like the one about the robot vac. Do they work? And are they quiet?
Meanwhile, I guess I can cage him, but it makes me so tense to rush through a job that I already hate so much AND listen to him go crazy in the cage, ya know?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

P.S. ....you know what I am googling now...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

moxie said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the advice. I will try all of it, but I ESPECIALLY like the one about the robot vac. Do they work? And are they quiet?
> Meanwhile, I guess I can cage him, but it makes me so tense to rush through a job that I already hate so much AND listen to him go crazy in the cage, ya know?


YES! I know..that's exactly how I feel - I hate vacuuming AND then his barking on top of it makes it even less fun.

I know!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is a little strange... He doesn't mind the vacuum when he's in his ex-pen, but when you take him out and try to clean IN the ex-pen he goes BANANAS!!! And it isn't just the vacuum... He gets equally worked up over the dustpan and brush if you use it in his pen or even around his litterbox in the kitchen. Smae thing when you scoop the wet spots out of the litter box. 

The minute you get done and put him back in his pen, he runs around, checking everything out, pulls some pellets out of the litter box, rearranges his bedding, etc. Only when he has rearranged to his complete satisfaction does he settle down again. Goofy little dog!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess I am very fortunate in that my two are totally unbothered by the vac but go crazy at just about everything else. I just wanted to comment on the Rumba robotic vac. Worst money I ever spent. I ended up buying additonal sensors otherwise it goes crazy all over the place. It misses more than it picks up. It gets tangled up in anything that crosses is path, gets hung up on area rugs, sucked up my telephone cord. It sits in my closet unused. And they are not cheap. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy hates the vacuum too and so does Vinnie. I give a firm verbal correction (no names) with just a loud "hey" or "ugh" sound and they usually stop. I never quit vacuuming because of them....ever....now Vinnie makes sure Quincy is under control and they go lay down in another room. 

It did take quite a few verbal corrections though over time. I was afraid the vacuum would suck up Quincy's hair and catch him in it...so I made sure I was firm and meant business.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

is it a fear thing or do they dislike the sound? I've often wondered why the reaction to the vacuum?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My Pom always hated the vacuum and never got use to it. When we got Cicero, I put the vacuum in the middle of the floor and left it for a couple of days while he played with it. Then I got some treats and sat with him about 10 feet away to play and treat..while I let the vacuum run so he would get use to the noise. For a week I only use it for a short while....now he doesn't care how long it runs. I think it's the noise plus the feeling you are pushing something toward them...until they get use to it.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

moxie said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the advice. I will try all of it, but I ESPECIALLY like the one about the robot vac. Do they work? And are they quiet?
> Meanwhile, I guess I can cage him, but it makes me so tense to rush through a job that I already hate so much AND listen to him go crazy in the cage, ya know?


I love my robot vacuum! It does a better job than I can do especially under beds etc. You have to pick up stuff before you vacuum which can be a pain but it does a wonderful job.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

deejay said:


> I love my robot vacuum! It does a better job than I can do especially under beds etc. You have to pick up stuff before you vacuum which can be a pain but it does a wonderful job.


Do you have the Rumba? Mine is stuffed in a closet because it was useless. Now I wonder if I should have had more patience with it. I can always take it out of hiding.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Do you have the Rumba? Mine is stuffed in a closet because it was useless. Now I wonder if I should have had more patience with it. I can always take it out of hiding.


I have a Rumba, the cheapest one there is. Mine doesn't have a port to park in so I have to plug it in when it is finished. It also has only one laser thingie but that is all I need. I am able to shut the doors when I don't want it do a certain room.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I really think Moxie thinks the vacuum is alive.
I heard a very derogatory review of the Roomba today....??? Sounded like a waste of money.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

moxie said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions to get Moxie to stop trying to kill the vacuum cleaner. We have tried putting treats on it, he takes the treats, but still tries to attack it when I want to move it / use it, and he gets very aggressive, teeth and all.
> I need to clean my house:frusty:


Have you tried a canister vacuum? Mine get weird around an upright but the canister doesn't bother them


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Great idea, Jan. I would love a reason to get a Miele.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I vacuum every day because our carpet is light and the dogs drag in so much stuff. Scooter hates it, or loves it, and barks like a mad man running and chasing it. Murphy doesn't care about it but when Scooter gets all worked up over it, Murphy humps him. It's so strange. Spicy runs into the kitchen and waits until I turn it off.

Funny dogs!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Ann, very funny imagery!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Something for you to work towards...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I second that !!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I LOVE Ivan!
P.S. Was that a Dyson?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debra- He just recently passed away but had the sweetest personality and was the CGC dog for testing at her training center. He is the dog I used to get Dasher used to big dogs as he knows how to interact with the little guys.

I think it is the dog hair dyson she has at her shop. I have the light one with the ball and LOVE it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, we vacuum the horses all the time (there are very heavy duty vacs made just for this purpose) so I don't see why it wouldn't work for big dogs.<g> Our little ones might get sucked right in though... especially the ones with long coats!


----------

